# Straw instead of hay?



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

This link is a care sheet produced by a supplier of rabbits to the pet trade. There's a section advising they be fed barley straw instead of hay.

I know straw is in no way harmful and is indeed a long fibre but should it replace hay? Considereing this info is chanelled through to the purchaser and owner of said pet rabbit, are we going to see a change in trend regarding feeding hay to pet rabbits?

What do you guys think?

http://www.simonsrodents.co.uk/caresheets/RABBIT


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Straw is harder to digest.. but obviously rabbits bite it up into small bits so shouldn't be a problem... I used to used hay and straw for my bunnies.. i also used Haylage as a treat.. it is very high in protein and keeps them warm in the winter months...

I know people who feed Barley straw to horses .. like I say is harder to digest But all there horses look really good...


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

i have since read this comment from the British Rabbit Council.

"Straw is not recommended as, although eaten, is low in nutrients and will lead to deficiencies if it is a major part of the diet."

If this is the case, this advice is dangerous? and this advice is potentially going to affect lots of rabbits sold to people who take the advice of the seller


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use it, but if I had to in an emergency, would chop it up, I've had a few rescue buns and guinea pigs with damaged eyes from straw


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah we fed it to the donkeys when they arent on the grass.

Rabbits will and can eat it. The point is, should it be used as a replacement for hay in rabbits?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I wouldn't replace hay with it.. I haven't had bunnies for some time.. I would bulk up with it..


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

My Buns love there hay and I haven't had any problums with them eating it. I just took them to the vet for a check up and the vet said they both looked really good so why change.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

All our piggies and rabbits get hay to eat, I would never give them straw to eat. I always buy the best quality hay we can get too.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Perhaps this suggestions is because of all the bad hay around this year - I saw some the other day that would not be fit for any animal to eat but was still for sale because there is such a shortage now.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

there is a real shortage of hay, especially because of the bad harvest and the recent snow conditions meant farmers had to feed their animals hay much earlier than past years. I think straw could be used when no hay is available, but in ideal conditions, hay is the better option as it has more nutrients.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> there is a real shortage of hay, especially because of the bad harvest and the recent snow conditions meant farmers had to feed their animals hay much earlier than past years. I think straw could be used when no hay is available, but in ideal conditions, hay is the better option as it has more nutrients.


Yep.. having horses all my life till now.. you really notice when there is a bad harvest..

So I would be tempted to by in bulk.. easy stored and mix with a bit of straw to bulk it out...


----------

